# VIP211 HDMI dead after 12 hours



## PTech (Jan 13, 2006)

Hooked up my new 211 yesterday and had it working just fine. Turned off the inactivity totally because I read about problems here already. This morning my HDMI no longer worked, well first I had picture only. I reset the unit and lost everything. I can still get picture out on my component connection but thats not the point. I had thought that since I had no phone line connected that possibly Dish had some kind of fail safe invoked and if I connected it, maybe it would work again. Nope and a matter of fact, when connected to my phone line it kills my phone line (found that out when I tried to call Dish) Yes I have tried other HDMI cables and nothing works, Retailer won't take it back so I have to wait for Dish to call me back to send replacement. having fun now


----------



## Henry63 (Feb 16, 2006)

PTech said:


> Hooked up my new 211 yesterday and had it working just fine. Turned off the inactivity totally because I read about problems here already. This morning my HDMI no longer worked, well first I had picture only. I reset the unit and lost everything. I can still get picture out on my component connection but thats not the point. I had thought that since I had no phone line connected that possibly Dish had some kind of fail safe invoked and if I connected it, maybe it would work again. Nope and a matter of fact, when connected to my phone line it kills my phone line (found that out when I tried to call Dish) Yes I have tried other HDMI cables and nothing works, Retailer won't take it back so I have to wait for Dish to call me back to send replacement. having fun now


Alot of us seem to be having 211 problems....your not alone.


----------

